#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  add in scrollbar to powerpoint chart data

## krunk

Does anyone know how to add a scrollbar in a powerpoint and assign it to the data in a chart that is also in powerpoint? I know how to do this in excel but i can't figure out the properties to get it to work in powerpoint. 

Thanks,

----------

